# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Sexo de Chromis viridis...

## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Introduzi no meu aquário 5 Chromis viridis e gostaria de saber se há alguma forma de distinguir o sexo dos peixes? 

Tenho reparado que alguns têm uma lista amarelada na barbatana dorsal.

----------


## João Lourenço

Boas

Esperimenta misturar num litro de agua um  :Pracima:  Viagra  :Pracima:  e depois passado uma hora ve as diferenças  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço 
João Lourenço

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Eu tenho 2 cromis mas tenho também dificuldade em distinguir o sexo.
Um deles parece-me ser diferente por baixo. parece-me ter ali qualquer coisa.
Será que esse é macho?
agradeço a vossa ajuda.

obrigado,

JC

----------


## João Lourenço

Estimado João  :Olá:  

Apalpa o outro para veres se sentes o mesmo se sentires tens duas hipoteses ou são do mesmo sexo ou algum fez uma transformação,em todo o caso pergunto eu ,porque andas curioso acerca disso??. :yb668:  

Em caso de duvidas para teres respostas mais aprofundadas le uns livros vê uns filmes informa-te em foruns e blogs sobre o sexo e os Cromos alias os cromis.

Um abraço
João Lourenço

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Será que não o tenho direito de saber o sexo dos meus cromis?

Será que mesmo vindo a saber que talvez um deles seja um transformista isso lhe recusa o direito do convivio com os outros?

Para ti pode não ser importante mas para mim é.

Vou continuar a tentar saber o que se passa neste aquario.

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

As respostas aos tópicos deste fórum deveriam ser sérias. Se não é possível saber o sexo dos _Chromis_, porque é que entramos por caminhos que não levam a lugar nenhum, além de estar a ocupar espaço, com inutilidades, no Fórum.

Quando se responde a um tópico devemos ponderar se sabemos alguma coisa útil, que possa ajudar esta comunidade. Quando não sabemos, mais vale estar quietos...

Para nos divertirmos há um espaço próprio para isso no ReefForum.

E fico-me por aqui... sem mais comentários.

----------


## João M Monteiro

José e João Fernando,

Penso que os Chromis viridis não apresentam qualquer dimorfismo sexual.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José e João Fernando,
> 
> Penso que os Chromis viridis não apresentam qualquer dimorfismo sexual.


Obrigado, João!

Isto é informação útil, plenamente integrada no espírito de todas as secções deste Fórum, às excepção da que diz "Convívio & Diversão"!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

E que tal umas fotos para vermos os novos habitantes?
Já vi que o teu aquário está a avançar. Boa sorte!
Não desistas dos ocellaris (para mim são dos mais bonitos).

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> E que tal umas fotos para vermos os novos habitantes?
> Já vi que o teu aquário está a avançar. Boa sorte!
> Não desistas dos ocellaris (para mim são dos mais bonitos).


Boas, Pedro.

Já tentei os _Ocellaris_. Comprei três, em momento diferentes, e morreram sempre.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Sempre na mesma loja?

É que eu tive de tentar noutra loja e até agora não tive problemas  :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Sempre na mesma loja?
> 
> É que eu tive de tentar noutra loja e até agora não tive problemas


Não, comprei em lojas diferentes, com 50 e tal quilómetros entre elas. Mas, se o importador for o mesmo...

----------


## José Alves

Boas, José  :Olá:  




> Boas, companheiros.
> 
> Introduzi no meu aquário 5 Chromis viridis e gostaria de saber se há alguma forma de distinguir o sexo dos peixes? 
> 
> Tenho reparado que alguns têm uma lista amarelada na barbatana dorsal.


Lê este site: http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...is-Viridis.htm 
Pode ser que ajude em alguma coisa.

----------


## João Castelo

> As respostas aos tópicos deste fórum deveriam ser sérias.


José,

Sou uma pessoa feliz com a vida o que talvez por vezes me leve a exceder um pouco, brincando e divertindo-me com algumas situações.Tento não levar tudo demasiado sério.

No entanto, tenho que concluir que tens razão no teu reparo e para brincadeiras existe um tópico especifico.Aqui, tudo deverá ser transmitido de forma séria.

Peço-te publicamente desculpas pelo meu despropositado comentário.

Julgo também ter ficado bem claro que não existiu nunca qualquer falta de respeito restando apenas o desproposito desta minha brincadeira.

Relativamente ao sexo dos cromis também não sei e aqui vou tentar aprender.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É o sexo dos cromos e o dos anjos.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
De facto, mesmo fora do espaço convívio e diversão não me parece um crime lesa majestade brincar de fez em quando e até alguma ironia desde que não se ofenda deliberadamente ninguém nem se induza as pessoas em erro. Há coisas chatas de mais na vida e uma gargalhada de vez em quando ajuda a dar menos importância a certas coisas e mais aquelas que realmente merecem. 
José Campainha , o teu interesse pelo hobby é fantástico e a tua avidez por saberes mais , fazendo muitas perguntas reflecte isso mesmo. Penso que a comunidade do RF tem procurado responder-te e ajudar no que pode . Se alguém brincar de vez em quando não há crise. Faz parte do ambiente do hobby. Vais ver que daqui a uns meses já não levas essas coisas tanto a peito.
PS: com esta pergunta puseste-te mesmo a jeito :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José,
> 
> Sou uma pessoa feliz com a vida o que talvez por vezes me leve a exceder um pouco, brincando e divertindo-me com algumas situações.Tento não levar tudo demasiado sério.
> 
> No entanto, tenho que concluir que tens razão no teu reparo e para brincadeiras existe um tópico especifico.Aqui, tudo deverá ser transmitido de forma séria.
> 
> Peço-te publicamente desculpas pelo meu despropositado comentário.
> 
> Julgo também ter ficado bem claro que não existiu nunca qualquer falta de respeito restando apenas o desproposito desta minha brincadeira.
> ...


Não me referia a ti... até porque também estavas interessado em saber o mesmo que eu...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> É o sexo dos cromos e o dos anjos.    
> De facto, mesmo fora do espaço convívio e diversão não me parece um crime lesa majestade brincar de fez em quando e até alguma ironia desde que não se ofenda deliberadamente ninguém nem se induza as pessoas em erro. Há coisas chatas de mais na vida e uma gargalhada de vez em quando ajuda a dar menos importância a certas coisas e mais aquelas que realmente merecem. 
> José Campainha , o teu interesse pelo hobby é fantástico e a tua avidez por saberes mais , fazendo muitas perguntas reflecte isso mesmo. Penso que a comunidade do RF tem procurado responder-te e ajudar no que pode . Se alguém brincar de vez em quando não há crise. Faz parte do ambiente do hobby. Vais ver que daqui a uns meses já não levas essas coisas tanto a peito.
> PS: com esta pergunta puseste-te mesmo a jeito 
> Cump.
> Rui


Boas, Rui.

Claro que a vida deve ser levada na "brincadeira"... e eu que o diga que até sou um bricalhão de primeira. Estou sempre na "tanga".

O que foi escrito não é nenhum crime, nem ofende ninguém. Porém, quando se levanta uma questão - pois é mais sábio não saber e perguntar do que ficar ignorante toda a vida - espera-se obter uma resposta à questão que pusemos.

Para mim é frustrante quando olho para um tópico meu, ou de outro companheiro de fórum, e se vê x respostas, abre-se curioso por saber as respostas às nossas dúvidas e... nada!  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João Lourenço

José venho por este modo pedir desculpa por ter estragado a pergunta e por sua vez a discução sobre o sexo dos Cromis ,estou arrependido e com coisas serias realmente não se deve brincar,as minhas desculpas sinceras .

Mas quanto ao outro senhor :Prabaixo:   aquele ke tem uma cara feia :Prabaixo:   ele que vá ver por baixo dos cromis a ver se vê alguma coisa e a esse senhor não peço desculpa ...
Pronto está feito
João Lourenço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José venho por este modo pedir desculpa por ter estragado a pergunta e por sua vez a discução sobre o sexo dos Cromis ,estou arrependido e com coisas serias realmente não se deve brincar,as minhas desculpas sinceras .
> 
> Mas quanto ao outro senhor  aquele ke tem uma cara feia  ele que vá ver por baixo dos cromis a ver se vê alguma coisa e a esse senhor não peço desculpa ...
> Pronto está feito
> João Lourenço


Tudo bem, João. Sem qualquer tipo de recentimentos e não era necessário pedir desculpa. Este é um espaço de discussão e é a discutir e a trocar ideias que a gente se entende. Certo? Um abraço!...

----------


## João Lourenço

José é verdade mas desde esse momneto fui presionado por varios indeviduos , tem sido um problema eu não estou habituado a coisas destas e ainda por cima com pessoas sem o minimo de noçao de uma boa discução sobre sexo como é o caso desse senhor ke não refiro o nome que tem cara feia, e dis que mora em Santa Apolonia.

Um abraço 

João Lourenço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas
> 
> Esperimenta misturar num litro de agua um  Viagra  e depois passado uma hora ve as diferenças   
> 
> Abraço 
> João Lourenço



Olá João

Eu bem desconfiava que já com essa idade, precisavas do remédio milagroso, exprimenta a dosear um pouco no aqua, pode ser que aumentes os crescimentos,hehehehehe.
Em relação as chromis viridis tenho dez no meu aqua, e às vezes a noite consiga distingui-las, pois há sempre 4 ou cinco que teimam em usar fio dental lolololololol
Abraço
Paulo Oliveira


São estes momentos que tornam este hobbie maravilhoso

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José é verdade mas desde esse momneto fui presionado por varios indeviduos , tem sido um problema eu não estou habituado a coisas destas e ainda por cima com pessoas sem o minimo de noçao de uma boa discução sobre sexo como é o caso desse senhor ke não refiro o nome que tem cara feia, e dis que mora em Santa Apolonia.
> 
> Um abraço 
> 
> João Lourenço


João:

Há uma frase feita que diz mais ou menos isto: _"as bocas dos outros batem na couraça da minha indiferença!"_

Somos mais ou menos da mesma idade, por isso aceita este conselho: nunca respondas a provocações. Vais ver que tem sentirás melhor contigo próprio.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas, José  
> 
> 
> 
> Lê este site: http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...is-Viridis.htm 
> Pode ser que ajude em alguma coisa.


Boas, José.

Obrigado pela dica.  :Olá:   Tem material interessante sobre a espécie, embora, nunca primeira e rápida leitura, me parece que não fale da diferença entre sexos (géneros), pois como diz o João M Monteiro, pode não haver disformismo sexual entre eles. Pelo menos ficamos a saber isso...

De qualquer forma a tua ajuda foi muito boa... :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> José é verdade mas desde esse momneto fui presionado por varios indeviduos , tem sido um problema eu não estou habituado a coisas destas e ainda por cima com pessoas sem o minimo de noçao de uma boa discução sobre sexo como é o caso desse senhor ke não refiro o nome que tem cara feia, e dis que mora em Santa Apolonia


.

João, tu ....és mau ! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Há muito tempo que não via um tópico tão divertido como este ! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Lourenço

Eu já calculava que tinha de voltar intervir neste tópico mas isto não pode ficar sem resposta até a minha bengala caiu ao ler o que li neste denso e profundo tópico sobre sexo .

Em resposta ao Srº Paulo fique a saber que mesmo com a veterania dos meus anos de vida não ando a dosear nada para crescimento e mais afirmo que estou como os meus camarões enquanto tiver patitas e bigodes não escapa nada.

[parágrafo apagado pelo moderação - João M Monteiro]

Um abraço a quem merece beijinhos para quem não quer abraços

P.s. estava a me referir á agua no texto acima não aos sexo dos cromis ainda ando em pesquisa para ver a diferenças objectivas .

----------


## João M Monteiro

Vamos cingir-nos ao tópico e evitar linguagem e insinuações impróprias para um forum de aquariofilia marinha.

Isto parece tão evidente que nem necessitaria de ser aqui escrito, mas vejo-me forçado a isso.

A brincadeira é salutar, excepto quando descamba (mesmo que apenas na terminologia), altura em que somos forçados a intervir

----------


## João Lourenço

Obrigado João eu próprio ia editar estava excessivo e no fundo estamos a falar entre amigos mas a ser lido por todos, obrigado pela antecipação.

Um abraço João Lourenço

----------

